# my flywheel on my briggs n stratton 31c707 0230



## rodmcc1013 (Sep 28, 2011)

my fly wheel is hard to turn on my briggs n stratton 31c707 17hp i can take my hand well both my hands and turn my starter will barely turn and only if turn it with my hand what could be the problem could it be major need all the help i can get please:grin:


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you tried taking the spark plug out and then trying to turn over the engine?


----------



## rodmcc1013 (Sep 28, 2011)

i havnt tried that but i will is there a certain reason that may be doing that ive got a brand new starter and battery having problems with my wiring for my key switch so i have to jump it off on the starter and its getting harder to turn the flywheel


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry i should have told you why to take the spark plug out in my first reply. The reason i told you to do this is i have had the same issue with another briggs engine the cause i found was the carburetor floats were sticking which led to fuel flowing throught the carb and filling up the cylinder which causes the difficulty in turning the engine over. so if you take the spark plug out and gas pours out the hole that is your problem and you need to drain the oil out of the engine cause some gas will have passed the piston rings and compromised the oil after that is drained turn the engine over by hand several times to get any gas out of the cylinder then refill with oil, replace the spark plug and the engine shouls start normally


----------



## rodmcc1013 (Sep 28, 2011)

ok then i will try that i appreciate it


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

alright let me know how it goes


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Make sure the belt (s) is loose or off the pulley, a non disengaging belt will do this also.


----------



## rodmcc1013 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks i will try that and let you guys know


----------

